# Windhoek Lager



## robbiep (25/1/13)

Hi guys,

My next brew is going to be one that tastes like my favourite beer, Windhoek Lager.

Unfortunately, when moving to Australia, this beer couldn’t come with me, so hopefully I can try make something that tastes similar 

Although you can get this beer in Australia, its pretty dear at about $60 for a slab (24 x 330ml stubbues). This beer is brewed according to the Reinheitsgebot (German purity law).

I managed to find a recipe on the internet, which is as follows:

2,0Kg NFP Superfine Malt
40g Halletau Hop Pellets
500g Brewers Sugar ( Glucose)
20g Southern Brewer Hop Pellets
1 NFP Lager Yeast
1 NFP Beer Yeast Nutrient
1 NFP Beer Brewing Salts
1 NFP Beer Finings
Pinch of Salt 
Add a further 10g of Golding Hop Pellets, in the last 5 minutes of boiling 
Final S.G. 1005 or Less 

Anyone got any thoughts on the above based on the above ingredients and below brewing procedure? Do you know if all the above ingredients can be bought in Australia? Any ideas what NFP means? How can I be sure that this recipe is genuine (or very close)?

Below is the brewing procedure.

Regards,
Robbie



Procedure:
1: Select a stainless steel or enameled cooking pot around 4-6 litre capacity.
2: Place about 3 litres of water in the pot together with the hops, simmer for 30 minutes
3: Add malt, nutrient and salts and simmer for a further 30 minutes
4: Sterilise and rinse the fermenting vessel.
5: Place glucose powder in the fermentation vessel and pitch in the boiled wort.
6: Mix Glucose and wort by stirring, and add cold tap water up to the 22 litre mark.
7: Take temperature reading. Temperature must be below 30 Deg C before adding the Beer Yeast.
8: Take specific gravity reading using Hydrometer and note starting gravity.
9: Pitch in the Beer Yeast and add 5g crushed hop pellets for aromatics
10: Fill the Fermentation Lock halfway with water, and fit to the Fermentation Vessel.
11: Leave for about seven days and take Specific Gravity Reading. When required S.G Reading is met you are ready to add the Beer Finings.
12: Mix Beer Finings with 150-200ml boiling water, open Brewing Vessel and gently pour the hot mix on-top of the brew. Do not stir.
13: Leave for 48 hours.
14: Clean, sterilise and rinse Beer Bottles, Bottle Caps an all relevant equipment for bottling.
15: Prime beer bottles with required sugar. 750ml -5ml sugar, 340ml - 2ml sugar. Be careful not to over prime bottles. Make use of Funnel to prime keeping the top of the bottle free of sugar.
16: Fill bottles to about 40mm from the top to allow for second fermentation pressure and Cap bottles.
17:Leave for 14 days or longer before drinking. Your brew will improve with age


----------



## doon (25/1/13)

If it has added sugar wouldnt that mean its breaking german purity law


----------



## robbiep (25/1/13)

I'm not really concerned about the law, aslong as i can brew something that tastes like Windhoek Lager


----------



## robbiep (25/1/13)

Found this recipe for Windhoek Special - Namibia Breweries Ltd - from Szamatulski's "Clone Brews":


170 gm 2.5L German light crystal malt, steeped @ 65C for 20 min and sparge into brew pot.

2.8 kg M&F extra-light DME
Make up to 9 litres
Boil 60 min with

57 gm German Hallertau Hersbrucker (2.5% AA) @ 60 min

7 gm Czech Saaz @ 15 min
7 gm German Hallertau Hersbrucker @ 15 min
5 ml Irish moss @ 15 min

7 gm Czech Saaz @ 2 min
7 gm German Hallertau Hersbrucker @ 2 min

Strain into fermenter, make up to 19 litres

Pitch yeast:
1st choice Wyeast 2007 Pilsen lager yeast
2nd choice Wyeast 2035 American lager yeast

Ferment @ 6C - 11C 
When fermentation is finished, bottle, priming with 300ml M&F extra-light DME


----------



## Diesel80 (25/1/13)

Could you use some pilsner malt and some carapils instead of the DME?

will require a 90 min boil from what i read on here.

Would bother making a lager with DME, will finish likely with too much body. Ask labels on here, he will steer you in the right direction. He seems to be into the lagers.
Might be worth a PM to him.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## FaanPret (29/1/13)

NFP - National food Products is a South african company that sells some brewing ingredients.


----------

